# hE sUfFeRs (Cursed Fursuits)



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2019)

From furry to the easter bunny at your local library.

This is the saddest excuse for a fursuit I have ever had the misfortune of putting on.

I mean just look at its face...





This is the face of someone who is suffering


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)

Still looks better than the one from Santa Claus and the Ice Cream Bunny.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 20, 2019)

hehehe
gotta tuck that neck flap under the chest


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> hehehe
> gotta tuck that neck flap under the chest


I did, I was just throwing the head on for a quick shot.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 20, 2019)

He looks like someone smacked him in the face with a spade! Flat AF nose!

I kinda feel sorry for him


----------



## Arvid (Apr 20, 2019)

Where did that Fursuit come from?

It reminds me of this Image of when you search up "Payday 2 Dallas Meme":




*That's what the Bunny's Face reminds me of.*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Where did that Fursuit come from?
> 
> It reminds me of this Image of when you search up "Payday 2 Dallas Meme":
> 
> ...



I’m not sure but if I were to guess... probably Walmart.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 20, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> I’m not sure but if I were to guess... probably Walmart.


Walmart. _*FRICKIN' WALMART!

Dallas ain't proud
Arvid is downed
Arvid is in custody
You are now in custody
We are all in custody*_


----------



## Faexie (Apr 20, 2019)

Is it a fursuit or a mascot? Mascots have always been pretty darn ugly IMO.

Why do they always make those huge foreheads?


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 20, 2019)

Nah this is hot  :V


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 20, 2019)

-20 points cuz it looks spooky  
+100 points cuz it is a bunny and I like funny bunnies


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 20, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Is it a fursuit or a mascot? Mascots have always been pretty darn ugly IMO.
> 
> Why do they always make those huge foreheads?



oh it’s definitely mascot... not even that it’s low-end mascot... (OK maybe not super low-end but it’s certainly not high-end)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2019)

That face looks like it's been used as a punching bag, and deserved every blow


----------



## Keefur (Apr 21, 2019)

The last bunny fursuit I wore?


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 21, 2019)

Ohhhh noooooooo


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 21, 2019)

I almost thought this was a cursed image thread.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 21, 2019)

This beauty was in a UK local paper this weekend, promoting a family Easter event.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I almost thought this was a cursed image thread.


I feel like it is slowly becoming one









(not that that is a problem)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2019)

Immediately thought of this thread when I scrolled past this one:


 
Cursed bunny thread confirmed!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Immediately thought of this thread when I scrolled past this one:
> View attachment 60168
> Cursed bunny thread confirmed!


I just saw this on a horror facebook group I'm on XD


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)

holup... leme fix the name of the thread...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 22, 2019)

One day, I'll make a cursed bunny suit of my own.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 22, 2019)

Finally, now I have an excuse to use this pic.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)

why limit the thread to bunnies?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 22, 2019)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

I remember seeing this one the other day


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)

let us not forget this one


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> why limit the thread to bunnies?
> View attachment 60174


tbh I think this one is kinda cute


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> tbh I think this one is kinda cute


OMFG I ALMOST DIED I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE SQUIRREL


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> OMFG I ALMOST DIED I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE SQUIRREL


lol nah
The squirrel suit itself is honestly pretty good but the decision to make it hooded and use a prosthetic face piece ruins it imo


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 22, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Finally, now I have an excuse to use this pic.
> View attachment 60173


That's me not sleeping tonight. Thanks!



S.A.F.I said:


> why limit the thread to bunnies?
> View attachment 60174


Bloody hell, that's hilarious!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> View attachment 60178


T A L L B O I


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 22, 2019)

here... leme resurrect this one


 


 
thanks @Infrarednexus


----------



## Arvid (Apr 22, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> here... leme resurrect this one
> View attachment 60181
> View attachment 60180
> thanks @Infrarednexus


GOD!

Fursuits in the 80's looked so much better than today's Fursuits....


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 22, 2019)

Why are bunnies suddenly so terrifying?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Why are bunnies suddenly so terrifying?


This is like top 3 favorite movie


----------



## Keefur (Apr 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120327509206237184


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 23, 2019)

Keefur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120327509206237184


Florida man gets beat up by Easter Bunny


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Faexie (Apr 23, 2019)

Some gems from Fuck Yeah Durrsuits:


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 24, 2019)

Cursed  Ferbsuit


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 24, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


you win


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Taku (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (May 12, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> View attachment 60450


To be fair, that's probably the most awesome suit I've seen in my life


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 12, 2019)

I think it's some sort of vore stapler.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I think it's some sort of vore stapler.


Do you think they accidentally asked for a fursnoot?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 12, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Do you think they accidentally asked for a fursnoot?


Behold the lord of the boops!


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Sarachaga (May 21, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Next stage of evolution?
We're all doomed.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 10, 2019)

This is the scariest thread I've ever seen ;-;


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 10, 2019)

shit run


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 15, 2019)

_*BOO!*_


----------



## Faexie (Aug 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 68293
> 
> _*BOO!*_


Is that yours?


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 16, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Is that yours?


Yep. I'm going to a furcon next week and recently finished sewing my poliamid fabric to the foam, but it didn't turn out as expected. I did use the tape method btw, which brings us one more cursed pic:





Lil' boo

Edit: by the way, thank you again @Keefur for your tips and for spending a bit of your time on me despite your tough schedule! Although this was my first attempt, and a ridiculously rushed one, what I've learned and the mistakes I made will really help me getting to the next level. I have a feeling this won't be my only furcon, anyways. @w@


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 17, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 68293
> 
> _*BOO!*_



Looking good! Will he have a tongue, too?


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Looking good! Will he have a tongue, too?


Whoa, thanks. I'm not sure, maybe a decorative one somewhat sticking out. I'd love to have one with some sort of blowouts mechanism


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 17, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 68293
> 
> _*BOO!*_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 68293
> 
> _*BOO!*_


Seen worse.


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 9, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Where did that Fursuit come from?
> 
> It reminds me of this Image of when you search up "Payday 2 Dallas Meme":
> 
> ...


I think that face needs a first aid kit...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 9, 2019)

Does anyone remember him?


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Does anyone remember him?
> View attachment 70454



Sad story, someone tried to doxx him and he took down as much of his stuff as he could.  I was chatting to someone who knew him a little.  IIRC he built the suit himself to withstand that treatment, and it cleaned up just fine each time.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Sad story, someone tried to doxx him and he took down as much of his stuff as he could.  I was chatting to someone who knew him a little.  IIRC he built the suit himself to withstand that treatment, and it cleaned up just fine each time.


At least he's alive, I always thought he got stuck in one of those traps and never got out


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> At least he's alive, I always thought he got stuck in one of those traps and never got out



While it's kind of eccentric as fetishes go, what he's doing isn't actually all that hazardous.  Mud of that kind is much denser than water (so bodies are buoyant) and he's likely pulling himself under in a sitting position rather than straight down, with some canny video editing.  Where people can and do get into trouble is on tidal mudflats where the water rises quickly, or in peat bogs where there can be floating mats of aerated moss.  So I reckon the worst he'll have had to contend with is the laundry!


----------



## Ren/人 (Sep 19, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> This beauty was in a UK local paper this weekend, promoting a family Easter event.
> 
> View attachment 60126


good god all mighty


----------

